# 65 GTO engine specs



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I am trying to find out what the stock cylinder bore size should measure for a 1965 GTO 389. I am also looking for the stock measurement for the crankshaft rod journals. Does anyone know where I might find these specs?
Thank you
Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 389 had a 4.06250" bore, 3.7500" stroke and a 3.000" main bearing,


----------



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you very much Randy. That is what I was looking for.
Steve


----------

